# Passport required while permit application pending



## paisley_n (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi all, 

I am in the process of applying for a cvs and i have submitted my passport at the local SA embassy. However i need to use my passport asap. Is there a provision to retrieve my passport temporarily and if so, will it affect my application?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Not unless....

1. You withdraw the application

2. You are able to obtain a second passport


----------

